# Auto E.I Dosing



## Matt Horne (21 May 2015)

Hi all,

I brought a Jecod/Jebao DP-3 dosing pump today, but I can't seem to dose the Macro and Micro on different days. I can only select 'Times per day', 'Interval days', 'Dosing time' and 'Volume'. So I cant select separate days if that makes sense.

Is there anyway around this? Could I dose both in one day but 12 hours apart for example?

Appreciate any help 

Thanks, Matt


----------



## jagillham (21 May 2015)

You need to set up a channel for each.

Channel 1 - XX ml every 2 days.
Channel 2 - XX ml every 2 days.

Not sure if you would need to set up one today and one tomorrow to get that to work or not.

My DP-3 arrived yesterday, hopefully setting it up tonight


----------



## Matt Horne (21 May 2015)

Yeah Ive set the first pump for 20ml every 2 days. Hopefully if i set the second pump tomorrow it will work. Or it will reset all 3 pumps!! lol

Great that you got one too, be interested to see how you get on


----------



## jagillham (21 May 2015)

Not too sure, just did a bit of forum searching after seeing your thread. Seem a few people have similar issue trying to get it to dose alternate days.

Possible solution I suppose would be dose say...

Micro: 01/01/2015 @ 00:01hrs
Macro: 01/01/2015 @23:59hrs
Micro: 03/01/2015 @ 00:01hrs
Macro: 03/01/2015 @ 23:59hrs

Still gives you a dose of each 48hrs apart with each Micro/Macro being 24hrs apart?


----------



## Matt Horne (21 May 2015)

Yeah that would work! I was trying to work that out before but couldn't get my head around it! Lol

Would it make any difference as to which one is dosed before the lights come on?


----------



## jagillham (21 May 2015)

They are both before lights if you think about it, lol.

For the sake of argument lets add 5mins to each time to make it less confusing.

Micro: 01/01/2015 @ 00:06hrs
Macro: 02/01/2015 @00:05hrs
Micro: 03/01/2015 @ 00:06hrs
Macro: 04/01/2015 @ 00:05hrs

So give or take a few mins, you dosing at midnight every day one of them ready for lights on later that day


----------



## Matt Horne (21 May 2015)

Yeah I got it lol well that should work fine  

You answered my question - thank you


----------



## forever (21 May 2015)

Hi, thinking of doing the same do you have any pictures of your setups? Did you order from ebay? thx


----------



## jagillham (21 May 2015)

Got mine from eBay. £53 delivered from HK. Ordered 14th May evening, arrived 19th May - very impressed.

Will update my journal once installed.


----------



## forever (21 May 2015)

Thats very quick, will take a look thx...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 May 2015)

Hey guys if you still need help let me know. I can do a video Its too long in writing.

Cheer
Ryan


----------



## forever (21 May 2015)

jagillham said:


> Got mine from eBay. £53 delivered from HK. Ordered 14th May evening, arrived 19th May - very impressed.
> 
> Will update my journal once installed.


Can you tell me which seller I can only find one at 63.00.. Thx


----------



## jagillham (21 May 2015)

Which one you after? I've got the DP3 (Macro, Micro & Prime). The DP2 was £6 cheaper. No idea on the DP4 price.


----------



## forever (21 May 2015)

It was the DP4 at that price tbh don't really need 4 was think in case one went wrong


----------



## Matt Horne (21 May 2015)

legytt said:


> Hey guys if you still need help let me know. I can do a video Its too long in writing.
> 
> Cheer
> Ryan



Ryan, I'd be very interested to see what your setup is mate


----------



## jagillham (21 May 2015)

The rollers etc are replaceable. If the circuit board goes guess it's the end of the unit!

Cheapest DP3 to the UK is this item number if you search it... 321744221108


----------



## forever (21 May 2015)

Matt Horne said:


> Ryan, I'd be very interested to see what your setup is mate


Ditto


----------



## forever (21 May 2015)

jagillham said:


> The rollers etc are replaceable. If the circuit board goes guess it's the end of the unit!
> 
> Cheapest DP3 to the UK is this item number if you search it... 321744221108


Thanks


----------



## jagillham (21 May 2015)

All done - very easy really.

My instructions were all in Chinese! Found an English set here:
http://www.championlighting.com/pics/doserpics/Jebao-DP-4-Instructions.pdf

The seller I used was this one...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/annadebi

As I say, arrived within 3 days with a tracking number etc. Very pleased all in all, and over £20 cheaper than buying from UK.


----------



## naughtymoose (22 May 2015)

How did you stagger the days and program in a rest day?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 May 2015)

naughtymoose said:


> How did you stagger the days and program in a rest day?


unfortunately you can't set a rest day. I leave mine to dose 7 days a week. Each week would change.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Matt Horne (22 May 2015)

Ryan, 

Does yours dose around midnight?


----------



## tubamanandy (22 May 2015)

If you want to dose alternate days, set channel 1 to 1 days and channel 2 to 2 days then surely you would get alternate dosing starting from tomorrow ?


----------



## Matt Horne (22 May 2015)

If you set a channel to 1 day then it doses everyday


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 May 2015)

Nope. Mine come on when the time is set. Why?

If you like i can do a video. I would have to take the tubing off to show you


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 May 2015)

Matt Horne said:


> If you set a channel to 1 day then it doses everyday


It funny the way it program. It best if i show you how to set it. I be in after work 7pm


----------



## Matt Horne (22 May 2015)

legytt said:


> It funny the way it program. It best if i show you how to set it. I be in after work 7pm



That would be great, thank you


----------



## jagillham (22 May 2015)

Have them both do same day every 2 days at 00:01hrs and 23:59hrs.

Seems to be as close as I can get mine. It's essentially alternating every 24hrs. As above it goes out of sync, so if Monday was Macro week 1, week 2 it's Micro. You also end up dosing water change day.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 May 2015)

im uploading the video on youtube now. don't laugh at my voice ok  i don't sound like that. I was a bit to close to the camera i think. this is my very first video I ever done where I have to speak. I got nervous  
anyways let me know what you think and if there is another way please let me know.

cheers
ryan


----------



## Matt Horne (22 May 2015)

lol great...do you have a link?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 May 2015)

yep still waiting for it to upload on YouTube. 15mins wait


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 May 2015)




----------



## Matt Horne (22 May 2015)

Thanks for the upload - Seems very complicated. I've watched it about 4 times now lol Ill try and follow it in the morning with mine 

Cheers!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 May 2015)

Matt Horne said:


> Thanks for the upload - Seems very complicated. I've watched it about 4 times now lol Ill try and follow it in the morning with mine
> 
> Cheers!


it not complicated   you will get the hang of it


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 May 2015)

Matt Horne said:


> If you set a channel to 1 day then it doses everyday


nope. when you set it at 0 it dose everyday.


----------



## jagillham (22 May 2015)

My understanding was the number was every X days. Will have to check mine tomorrow.

If I understand your video essentially what you've done is today set channel 1 for every other day. Then tomorrow set channel 2 for every other day. (But you've played with the clock to save waiting and to test?)


----------



## tubamanandy (23 May 2015)

The Jabao is a doddle to programme and a delight to use - I inadvertently went into manual when I first used it (handy as it primed the pumps nicely) until I found out how to go into the programming mode


----------



## Matt Horne (27 May 2015)

OK this pump is driving me insane now. I have programmed it exactly the same way that Legytt has above in the video. 

When I test them by setting the date forward it works perfectly, with one pump coming on. Then the second pump coming on the next day etc. 

However when I leave it to come on the day after I set it, I watch the time come round and nothing happens! I don't understand why? 

Help needed please


----------



## Julian (27 May 2015)

Could I ask what calculator you guys to make your liquid solutions? I only have measuring spoons, do I need a set of scales to measure it properly or can I get away with using spoons..?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 May 2015)

Matt Horne said:


> OK this pump is driving me insane now. I have programmed it exactly the same way that Legytt has above in the video.
> 
> When I test them by setting the date forward it works perfectly, with one pump coming on. Then the second pump coming on the next day etc.
> 
> ...


Okok lol. I know how you feel. Do you have Skype?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 May 2015)

Julian said:


> Could I ask what calculator you guys to make your liquid solutions? I only have measuring spoons, do I need a set of scales to measure it properly or can I get away with using spoons..?


If you are making 2 bottle solution then measuring spoon is what you need. If you like to add salt in to the tank you need a scale.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Matt Horne (27 May 2015)

Lol yes I do mate. I'm sure it's something simple, I just don't know what! Lol Not able to go on Skype until after work today at about 5. Pm me your Skype details


----------



## ian_m (27 May 2015)

Julian said:


> only have measuring spoons, do I need a set of scales to measure it properly or can I get away with using spoons..?


Spoons are fine. Original EI research used spoon amounts.


----------



## Julian (27 May 2015)

ian_m said:


> Spoons are fine. Original EI research used spoon amounts.


Do you know of a calculator that tells you how to make a liquid solution using spoons? I can only find ones that tell you in grams.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 May 2015)

Matt Horne said:


> Lol yes I do mate. I'm sure it's something simple, I just don't know what! Lol Not able to go on Skype until after work today at about 5. Pm me your Skype details


----------



## Wisey (27 May 2015)

I was intending to buy one of these, but this sounds like an absolute pain in the tits! Does anyone know if there is an alternative solution that is programmable so you can do a 7 day cycle, get the macro and micro on the right days, get the rest day in etc. Something like the TMC Easi-Dose? I would rather pay the £125 if I knew I could go away on holiday confident that things were happening when I want them to!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 May 2015)

Its not hard to set it up really just setting are a bit confusing  but once you know then it super easy. 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Wisey (27 May 2015)

I would still be interested to know if anyone has any experience with the TMC one please? It says it is programmable up to 24 doses per day, but it's not clear from the spec if you can do alternate days, rest days etc. If anyone can clarify that it would be appreciated. I really don't mind spending the extra money on a system which has that granularity of control.


----------



## ian_m (27 May 2015)

Julian said:


> Do you know of a calculator that tells you how to make a liquid solution using spoons? I can only find ones that tell you in grams.



This can use spoons for some of the measurements. Otherwise 1 teaspoon is about 5-6gr.
http://yanc.rotalabutterfly.com/


----------



## jagillham (27 May 2015)

It is very easy - my guide is here...

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/...ative-index-with-jebao-jecod-dp-series.37255/

Mix is as follows...

*Macro Solution*
_Mix, Shake & Leave to Dissolve Overnight:_

4tsp Potassium Nitrate
1tsp Potassium Phosphate
6tsp Magnesium Sulphate
500ml Water
*Micro Solution*
_Mix, Shake & Leave to Dissolve Overnight:_

1tsp Chelated Trace Elements
500ml Water


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 May 2015)

legytt said:


>



*I JUST FOUND OUT IF YOU HAVE A 2 PUMP JEBAO IT MIGHT NOT WORK BUT 3 OR 4 ROLLER WORK GREAT. YOU STILL NEED TO SET THE 3rd PUMP INTERVAL ON 0 TO DOSE EVEN THOUGH IT IS IN NO USE. SET IT TO PUMP A 1ML FOR EXAMPLE. I TESTED IT BY SELF WORK GREAT.

ALSO IF THERE WAS A POWER CUT OR UNPLUG THE DOSER YOU WILL HAVE TO RESET IT ALL OVER AGAIN 

HAVE FUN!!!!!*


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 May 2015)

Matt Horne said:


> OK this pump is driving me insane now. I have programmed it exactly the same way that Legytt has above in the video.
> 
> When I test them by setting the date forward it works perfectly, with one pump coming on. Then the second pump coming on the next day etc.
> 
> ...


I hope you have sorted it out. let me know if you still need help.

cheers
ryan


----------



## Wisey (28 May 2015)

No backup for power outage? Ouch, I'm defo going with the TMC one then, that has a backup.


----------



## jagillham (28 May 2015)

Settings are held after power off too - well mine were anyway!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 May 2015)

jagillham said:


> Settings are held after power off too - well mine were anyway!


 there is a battery backup but i think the way i got it set up it doest backup and set it back to default


----------



## Matt Horne (29 May 2015)

So just to let everyone know, I have now sorted my dosing by doing Legytt's method. 

It now doses macro one day at 10am and micro the next day at 10am


----------

